# Design / Rechnung und Angebot



## Lukas (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich dem Design von Rechnungen und Angeboten. Ich drucke sie so gut wie nie aus, da ich sie an die Kunden per E-Mail ( PDF ) zustelle.

Nun frage ich mich wie ich denn eine Rechnung vernünftig gestallten kann? Ich würde es ja am liebten mit Indesign oder Illustrator machen, aber da kann die Sachen schlecht mit Text füllen oder Zahlen füllen. Bisher habe ich es mit Word gemacht, aber das sieht eher mies aus.

Wie macht ihr das?

Liebe Grüße

Lukas


----------



## ink (22. Mai 2008)

Moin
Indesign ist doch fast die erste Anlaufstelle wenn es um das gestalten von
Seiten mit Text und Bild geht. (Quark-Nutzern will ich grad nicht auf die Füsse treten )
In Illu hast du auch die Möglichkeit über Textfelder alles gut auszurichten und 
verlustfrei zu drucken.
In dem Fall musst du entscheiden, aber Indesign bietet da viele Möglichkeiten.
(auch was das weitere Verwenden angeht (Templates und so)

mfg


----------



## Lukas (22. Mai 2008)

Ja genau, nur Frage ich mich wie ich das löse, wenn ich die Rechnung schreibe und sie verschicke... Ich drucke sie ja nicht und habe somit keine Papierrollinge mit dem Design im Drucker liegen. Das brauche ich auch nicht. Und Word ist eigentlich ziemlich eingeschränkt was Design angeht.


----------



## janoc (22. Mai 2008)

Lukas hat gesagt.:


> aber da kann die Sachen schlecht mit Text füllen oder Zahlen füllen.



Hä? Wie ist denn das gemeint?

Wir machen Angebot wie Rechnung mit InDesign; Kunde bekommt pdf.


----------



## ink (22. Mai 2008)

Hmm, inwiefern Papierrohlinge?


----------



## janoc (22. Mai 2008)

Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren 

Ich verstehe nämlich noch immer nicht, wo eigentlich dein Problem liegt, Lukas.


----------



## Lukas (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ok, wenn der Kunde die PDF bekommt, wie füllt ihr die Rechnung mit Inhalt? Mit Word oder womit? Mit Indesign gibst Du ja die Einzelnen Sachen nicht ein oder?

Wenn ich mit Indesign eine Vorlage gestallte, wie kann ich dann diese mit den Beträgen, Rechnungsnummer etc füllen und sie dann abspeichern mit der Indesign Designvorlage?

Lieben Gruß

Lukas


----------



## janoc (23. Mai 2008)

Na ob ich jetzt in InDesign tippe oder in Word macht doch keinen Unterschied!!

Mach dir ein Vorlagendokument mit entsprechendem Layout; fixe Elemente in die Musterseite oder in gesperrte Ebenen, Textfelder mit veränderlichem Inhalt (Rechnungsnummer, Adresse, ...) werden dann halt mit den erforderlichen Daten gefüllt, als PDF exportiert, fertig. 

Wenn du täglich 50 Rechnungen/Angebote schreiben musst könnte natürlich eine andere Lösung intelligenter sein.


----------



## suntrop (23. Mai 2008)

… und was macht ihr bei einer Betriebsprüfung? Rechnung sollten immer ausgedruckt werden


----------



## janoc (23. Mai 2008)

Das macht meine Buchhalterin ...


----------

